# Mass Air Flow Sensor



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

i just recently read the Turbo Mag and SR20DET from JWT was featured in there..Question?? on the mass air flow sensor, it said that you can use a mustangs Air Flow Sensor but it did'nt specify which one?? does anyone know which one it is?? 


holla back!!


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

it's a ford mustang cobra mass air flow, check the sr20de forums for the correct year and part number. search for cobra MAF.
-dave


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You can also use the Z32 MAF from a 300ZX and since it's a Nissan MAF, it doesn't require any reprogramming to work with the ECU. JWT used the Cobra MAF because, of course, they do the ECU reprogramming required to make it work. IIRC, the Z32 works just as well as the Cobra MAF.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *You can also use the Z32 MAF from a 300ZX and since it's a Nissan MAF, it doesn't require any reprogramming to work with the ECU. JWT used the Cobra MAF because, of course, they do the ECU reprogramming required to make it work. IIRC, the Z32 works just as well as the Cobra MAF. *


 You have to get the ECU reprogrammed to use the Z32 MAF. You just don't need the subtractor program in it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

OOPS! Good to know, thanks se-r-57


----------

